# Anyone have a Kenmore Elite / Whirlpool Duet washer?



## HVAC_NW (Oct 15, 2007)

I got one a few months ago and its already throwing all sorts of errors :furious:
Should have got an LG true balance. 

It vibrates like crazy and it will throw error codes intermittently... and it is made where you least expect crappy appliances to be made. Germany.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Was it new?? comes with 1 yr warranty. this is far better unit than LG.. on FL' contact with SOLID flooring is critical, HE detergents, don't mix loads etc. what fault codes??-long drain? suds? these are all operator error as is the out/balance unless this was a used unit and it had prior problems..either way get it checked by qualified servicer these are not DIY washers even though i see you're an HVAC guy.


----------



## HVAC_NW (Oct 15, 2007)

Jacques said:


> Was it new?? comes with 1 yr warranty. this is far better unit than LG.. on FL' contact with SOLID flooring is critical, HE detergents, don't mix loads etc. what fault codes??-long drain? suds? these are all operator error as is the out/balance unless this was a used unit and it had prior problems..either way get it checked by qualified servicer these are not DIY washers even though i see you're an HVAC guy.


The LG actually have active counterweights that actually corrects less than perfect balancing just like traditional upright washers. Look up Samsung VRT or LG True Balance on Youtube and you'll see how they work. This Whirlpool Duet simply have fixed counterweights and does not actually compensate unbalance whatsoever. It simply tries to dampen it with struts and springs. I can't really change flooring for my washer. 

This is a new unit, and it is not user error. I initiated "washer cleaning/maintenance" cycle, which you put in just bleach and start the special cleaning cycle. Obviously, with nothing in the tub, duh. 

First time, I got F-27/overflow. I checked the drain hose for obstruction or kinks. I then checked the large object strainer at the pump. It was fine. 

So, I restarted. I got code rL even though there was nothing in the tub.

I started it again, and it finished fine.

Ugh...


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

normally a very good machine, it may have just been a fluke with those error codes. the Duet like every front load machine ( except the Samsung, and maybe LG ) will really "test" your floor. I have been servicing and selling the Samsung units for 2 1/2 years and I can tell you nothing else stacks up, these are hands down the best front load washers I've ever seen. I also sell the Maytag version of the Duet, like I said these are a good machines also, have never really had any issues with them. As far as LG goes, I wouldn't give you a plug nickel for one. 
Have Sears come out and service your washer if your problem persists, thats what warrantys are for


----------

